
Users report duplicate, dummy Facebook accounts in PH - tim_sw
https://www.rappler.com/nation/263121-users-report-duplicate-facebook-dummy-accounts-philippines
======
skytreader
This is even more alarming as:

1\. the dummy accounts are spotted mere days after mass protests against a
controversial (to say the least) Anti-Terror Bill was passed, only awaiting
the president's signature for it to become law.

2\. said bill allows law-enforcement to arrest and detain people on mere
suspicion of being involved in vaguely-defined "terrorist activities".

Here's a supplementary article:
[https://www.rappler.com/nation/263156-lawmakers-fear-fake-
fa...](https://www.rappler.com/nation/263156-lawmakers-fear-fake-facebook-
accounts-online-tanim-ebidensiya)

Note: "tanim ebidensiya" roughly translates to "planted evidence". Also
noteworthy is that a few days ago the UN released a report on Rodrigo
Duterte's bloody and controversial drug war, revealing that the same evidence
(a gun) was found in multiple cases where a drug suspect was killed. This
"evidence" that the suspect carried a gun is used to bolster a self-defense
narrative the cops use to rationalize the outcome of their operation.

